# Divertimento, op. 40, no. 11 by Mauro Giuliani



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Divertimento
op. 40, no. 11

Composer: Mauro Giuliani (1781-1829)
Mauro Giuseppe Sergio Pantaleo Giuliani (27 July 1781 – 8 May 1829) was an Italian guitarist, cellist, singer, and composer. He was a leading guitar virtuoso of the early 19th century. This warm piece is No. 11 of his Op. 40 Divertimento. It is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 4 Repertoire.

Divertimento is a musical genre, with most of its examples from the 18th century. The mood of the divertimento is most often lighthearted and it is generally composed for a small ensemble. The term is used to describe a wide variety of secular instrumental works for soloist or chamber ensemble.


----------

